# 3.5 to 10 or 4.5 to 14



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hunt in a box stand that gives me a range up to 400 yards to shoot. This last year I was using a Leupold 3x9x40, took a deer at 280 yards, one at 200 yards, and a 3rd at 70 yards. On the 2 longer shots, I would have been more comfortable with more magnification.

I believe I want to replace my VXII with a 56mm VX-L, but I am not sure whether to go with the 3.5 to 10, or the 4.5 to 14. Need advice/opinions.

Thanks.

Waylan


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

IMO the 4.5x14 is the better choice. 10x is not going to be all that big of a difference from 9x, 14x on the other hand will make a difference. Don't know about you but regardless of the min. power I generally carry mine set on 5x or 6x and go up from there, seldom go down.

huntin1


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second Hunt1's choice, the 4.5-14 is the way to go. 
Walexa07, I'd go with a 50mm objective, the 56 isn't going to help. You can only get so much light. 
xdeano


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the replies for sure!

xdeano, on the leupold website, scaling off their light optimization profile bar graph, it appears as though the 50mm allows about 27% more light throughput than the 40mm, and the 56mm allows about 53% more light throughput than the 40mm. For low light conditions (i.e., early morning and late evening), it seems to me that the 56mm could be worth the few extra dollars.

A buddy of mine just bought the 4.5x14x56LR, and it is impressive. It also has the 30mm tube, and mounts with low rings on a leupold base.

Based on the above info and your experience, do you still feel the 56mm is not worth considering over the 50mm?

TIA

Waylan


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 56mm on one of my 308's. It not a Leupold but it is good glass. IMO the difference between a 50 and a 56 in low light conditions is considerable. Of course there are other variables than just the objective dimension that contributes to this.

For tactical situations some guys don't like a 56 or even a 50 and opt for a 40. However on a hunting rifle that isn't really a factor.

Bottom line, Leupold is a good scope and a 50 is better than a 40. Even better than that is a 56. Go with the 56, as far a light gathering goes, you won't be sorry. :beer:


----------



## walexa07 (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the post Jiffy. Anybody else got comments?

Waylan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

If it was me I would buy the 50mm. I haven't seen that much difference in the Leopold's. Both models have the same eye piece size. If you have young eyes and at low light the max. pupil diameter would be up to 7mm. If you're over 28 yrs old, 4mm is average. To make a comparison:

50mm - 50/4.5x = 11.11mm pupil
50mm - 50/14x = 3.57mm pupil

56mm - 56/4.5x = 12.44mm pupil
56mm - 56/14x = 4.0mm pupil


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Longshot, 
I was waiting for you to add that in.  
With this comparison, you'll see that the difference will be very hard to see. But with good eyes you can see it.

I'd rather have my center to center smaller, allowing for less of a correction with the scope. The 50 is the best of both worlds. definitly go with the 30mm main tube. if you're shooting at twilight hours, go with a heavy reticle.

Leupold and NF are great glass. 
xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Longshot, 
I was waiting for you to add that in.  
With this comparison, you'll see that the difference will be very hard to see. But with good eyes you can see it.

I'd rather have my center to center smaller, allowing for less of a correction with the scope. The 50 is the best of both worlds. definitly go with the 30mm main tube. if you're shooting at twilight hours, go with a heavy reticle.

Leupold and NF are great glass. 
xdeano


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I say save your money on the 50 mm objective. I have a VX III 4.5-14X40 and I hunt bears with it and have shot them at the last minutes of legal shooting hours. You can see through it well after legal hours.


----------

